# America vs England



## Solace (Nov 19, 2010)

Ain't nothing like a good old England bashing thread.

Format:
America
vs
England

*Size & Population*





vs






*Military*




vs






*Women*




vs
*image removed for being obscene*


----------



## Blagger (Nov 19, 2010)

It's no secret that we bicker and argue incessantly, but we're essentially joined at the hip and for all my snobby superiority plastered all over this board, there's no-one I'd like more on my side in a fight than the United States.

Honestly, Solace, when it comes to comparing and deriding nations, you've got a lot to learn. And did you obtain your mothers permission to attach that last picture?


----------



## Ringel05 (Nov 19, 2010)

You must be French.  What a waste of genetic material.


----------



## High_Gravity (Nov 19, 2010)

I like England, sure we argue alot about certain things but England and the US do have alot of history together and with the world the way it is today, the US and England need to stand together.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 19, 2010)

One thing the English and Americans have in common.... Neither has a high tolerance for sock puppets.


----------



## Solace (Nov 19, 2010)

California Girl said:


> One thing the English and Americans have in common.... Neither has a high tolerance for sock puppets.



So you would be banned here right. Have an admin do an IP address check, I've never been here before in my life.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Nov 19, 2010)

How did he get that picture of my daughter??????


----------



## Solace (Nov 19, 2010)

Big Black Dog said:


> Solace said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Well it's kind of a funny story. You see, we were sexting and....oh wait a second.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 19, 2010)

Solace said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > One thing the English and Americans have in common.... Neither has a high tolerance for sock puppets.
> ...


----------



## Blagger (Nov 19, 2010)

Solace,

I just thought you should know that the M1 Abrams battle tank you've included in your banal montage is clad in what's known as 'Chobham Armour'. It was designed by British military engineers and is a closely guarded state secret that's in high, international demand. 

We've only ever shared it with America.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 19, 2010)

Swagger said:


> Solace,
> 
> I just thought you should know that the M1 Abrams battle tank you've included in your banal montage is clad in what's known as 'Chobham Armour'. It was designed by British military engineers and is a closely guarded state secret that's in high, international demand.
> 
> We've only ever shared it with America.



  Don't confuse the kids. It's not nice.


----------



## Blagger (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm simply trying to show the boy the error of his ways, dear girl. It's not my fault he's a 'tard.


----------



## Solace (Nov 19, 2010)

USA wins the poll


----------



## Blagger (Nov 19, 2010)

So far, no-one's taken part in your poll. Are you blind aswell as being thick?


----------



## California Girl (Nov 19, 2010)

Swagger said:


> I'm simply trying to show the boy the error of his ways, dear girl. It's not my fault he's a 'tard.



No, it isn't. It is our public school system that is to blame. It churns out morons.


----------



## Intense (Nov 19, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> > I'm simply trying to show the boy the error of his ways, dear girl. It's not my fault he's a 'tard.
> ...



That's Union Friendly Morons.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 19, 2010)

Intense said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Swagger said:
> ...



My bad. I stand corrected.


----------



## JW Frogen (Nov 19, 2010)

I am in Australia, too confusing, we bash both you lot.


----------



## Colin (Nov 20, 2010)

Solace said:


> Ain't nothing like a good old England bashing thread.
> 
> Format:
> America
> ...



For a kid who ain't got his dick wet, you sure seem to know a lot about the world. If truth be known, I doubt you could point to England's location on a map of the world!


----------



## Cain (Nov 20, 2010)

I do not see why America vs England would ever happen, but if it did, I'd fight for my nation of course. I believe the US & UK will probably be on the same side for a very long time, they are too related not to.


----------



## roomy (Nov 20, 2010)

Pound for Pound we kick the Worlds ass, we always punch above our weight.


----------



## California Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

roomy said:


> Pound for Pound we kick the Worlds ass, we always punch above our weight.



True, dat.


----------



## zzzz (Nov 20, 2010)

Englands like a 51st state anyway. They just have their own weird money and dialect, have a Queen instead of a governor, and drive on the wrong side of wrong. They go to war when we go to war, almost lockstep in with US. The Aussies'... well what can you say about them.


----------



## JW Frogen (Nov 20, 2010)

Imagine if Britain had never ruptured with the USA, I often wonder if that would have led to an Anglo empire (culturally, not racially) that would have lasted as long as Rome? Rome too was a multi ethnic empire dominated by a singular Roman culture.

As it is it would appear the American replacement empire to the British empire is under a lot of stress, economically in hock to China, it may be the fastest decline of any power since the Soviet Union.

Though I hope for at least an Indian summer for the USA, there is certainly no better alternative.


----------



## zzzz (Nov 20, 2010)

JW Frogen said:


> Imagine if Britain had never ruptured with the USA, I often wonder if that would have led to an Anglo empire (culturally, not racially) that would have lasted as long as Rome? Rome too was a multi ethnic empire dominated by a singular Roman culture.
> 
> As it is it would appear the American replacement empire to the British empire is under a lot of stress, economically in hock to China, it may be the fastest decline of any power since the Soviet Union.
> 
> Though I hope for at least an Indian summer for the USA, there is certainly no better alternative.



The Roman Empire lasted for over 1400 years ... the US has only existed for over 200 years. I don't believe any country will attain and keep supremecy anywhere close to the Roman Empire. A different time period. The 20th century was only dominated by the US for the last 20 years after the fall of the USSR. The 21st century started with same domination but by 2030 or sooner the US will share that stage with China. 

The question I have is when is the oil going to give out? This will totally change the flow of materials and products around the world. Without a cheap substitute, the age of products being made halfway around the world and shipped to America will be over as it will be cheaper to build the products back here.  Oil supplies are limited and our appetite still grows. When we reach that tipping point where use is more than production it will be a fast decline in oil reserves. It is not far off.


----------



## Cain (Nov 20, 2010)

zzzz said:


> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine if Britain had never ruptured with the USA, I often wonder if that would have led to an Anglo empire (culturally, not racially) that would have lasted as long as Rome? Rome too was a multi ethnic empire dominated by a singular Roman culture.
> ...



When that does happen, although I hope it is not very soon, thank god my family farms lol. I mean, everyone has to eat, and we can sulf-suffice without a market, we have food/clothing and all the basic needs of farming/living at our home. I just hope my parents use common sense and pack up and go live with our cousins in Kentucky (They own enough acreage to feed at the least a large town, probably a small city.) Sadly, I will be in the USAF not on the farm so I guess the military will decide what I do when this happens. Personally, that's fine by me, as long as I am getting paid & serving my country, I'll only ask "How far?" when they say "Jump."


----------

